# Palm Bay-Area Fishing in October



## derf1865 (Sep 22, 2018)

Just realized I posted this in the wrong thread earlier:

I will be in Palm Bay visiting a buddy mid-October. Would any of you be able to recommend a good charter to book? We are both north-Floridians and unfamiliar with the area, although he is already finding the fish down there after just moving to the area. Looking for a good spinning/fly guide.

Also, will the Snook still be there that late in the year?


----------

